

PennApps Final Demos Livestream - dskang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgHS_-L8iVs

======
pulakm
The list of teams demoing is at
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aha_Rxus9XXSdER...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Aha_Rxus9XXSdERqTWgzU3lIcGRzdFpsY0RyWHl3SFE#gid=0)

------
morgante
Should be awesome. Based on the expo, the quality is going to be astounding.

------
pulakm
Action is starting in 10 minutes, and demos themselves should be starting in
20-25

------
theyCallMeSwift
So excited for this. Looks like some really great hacks.

------
mebeweber
Aww yeah. Demos are on now.

------
yefim
And we're live!

